# 211K is still at it



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

after calling dish about my problem with trying to change the "format" on a SD channel they sent another receiver. This is my third as #1 had a remote function problem.

After hooking it up and activating, I was really PO'd that it is doing the same thing.
So, I called Dish. THREE times to talk to different techs. Came up with ZIP.

So far, non have heard of this problem. Let me explain.

1. I land on a "SD" channel. It is "framed" all the way around with a large black border.
2. Hit the "format" button, Upper left corner is window with HD and SD, and the HD is changing choices, [ normal,stretch,partial,etc....] 
"SD" Nothing. But, for a brief moment when you hit the "format" button, a window appears indicating that "page up button and page down will also format, PAGE DOWN being SD.
3 OK, when I hit "page down" for SD format, the receiver "freezes" Shuts off, then goes into a self hard boot. EVERY TIME. Both receivers.

No one knows why, or how to solve it.

So, if you have a 211K would you please,please, let me know if yours does the same.

I swapped the HDMI and that did NOTHING. Other than this super glich, the rest seems ok.

I'd appreciate an answer before I send one of these receivers back.

Thanks!


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Really?
No one here has a 211K?

I just need to know if ANYONE elses 211K does this.

Thank you


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

satcrazy said:


> after calling dish about my problem with trying to change the "format" on a SD channel they sent another receiver. This is my third as #1 had a remote function problem.
> 
> After hooking it up and activating, I was really PO'd that it is doing the same thing.
> So, I called Dish. THREE times to talk to different techs. Came up with ZIP.
> ...


Nope. I am not having that problem on either of my 211K receivers. Have you checked the cables leading to the dish? There could be a grounding problem also.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it would be helpful to know signal level - posting setup screens


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

On a HD channel format options are available on my 211K but SD does not have options it stays on one format. I would guess this is supposed to be the current way SD is supposed to work.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

RBA said:


> On a HD channel format options are available on my 211K but SD does not have options it stays on one format. I would guess this is supposed to be the current way SD is supposed to work.


Seems like you are the closest to my problem, except when hitting the "page down" button while on a SD channel it goes into an entire hard reboot.
I will check my ground cables to the dish, but I suspect my 222K would also suffer a malfunction if that were the case.
I've sent the other receiver back, that wasn't the answer. Not one CSR could figure this out.
Thanks for the reply everybody, it is driving me crazy [ short trip]


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

P Smith said:


> it would be helpful to know signal level - posting setup screens


Hi P,
signal level is at 55.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

satcrazy said:


> Hi P,
> signal level is at 55.


across all sats and transponders ? same level ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Satcrazy - this may be something you will have to deal with on your TV, using its formating controls/settings.

And what P Smith is referring to is exactly correct - every transponder on every slot is almost NEVER the same - so saying a signal level is "55" is valid ONLY for that satellite and transponder. Having said that - I don't think signal strength is your problem. As an example - here is a table form my spreadsheet that i keep track of these.

222 08:43 4/28/2018 1000.4


61 72.7 77 110
1 53 56 77 65
2 51 56 x 77
3 52 55 x 63
4 57 51 73 78s
5 52 58 76 66
6 50 x x 73
7 50 54 x 65
8 47 54 77 77
9 53 57 76 62
10 62 54 72 77
11 53 52 72 65
12 46 53 75 70
13 51 57 x 61
14 43 55 71 74
15 45 54 x 66
16 46 53 73 75
17 41 57 72 66
18 0 55 x 27s
19 0 54 x 65
20 53 52 72 36s
21 40 57 73 68
22 55s 57 x 67
23 41s 54 x 29s
24 43s 51 73 66
25 39s 57 77 47s
26 35s 56 74 35s
27 0 54 x 48s
28 0 52 71 x
29 0 57 77 66s
30 0 55 x x
31 0 57 x 55s
32 52s 53 78 x

If there is an "S' after the number, it's a spotbeam.

This was yesterday's readings. They will vary during the day as the satellites move around in the sky (especially true for spotbeams that do not have your local stations on them.) My eastern arc locals are on 61.5 trans 22, and the Western arc SD locals are mostly on 110 trans 29.


----------

